# My own first farm kids born today!



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm pleased to announce that KW Farms IHB Juliette who was bred to Diji Farm WP Blu Dyumani gave me two beautiful and healthy little does today at appox 12:45 pm today.

I knew she was close this morning as the mucous plug was coming out, I did a little expressing on her teat and out came some colostrum, but I sat and just felt her for a good while and didn't notice any contractions. So made a quick decision to get some more puppy pee pee pads and get something to eat to bring home for what I anticipated would be a afternoon birthing. Came home, ran down to check on her and she had just dropped them as they were covered in goo, and she was frantically trying to get them cleaned off! Well a lot of drying, some iodine dipped navels, Bose, and some lavender sock sweaters we are all done  :fireworks::fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just TOOOOO CUTE with those sweaters on! Congrats!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

oh yay, Happy day!


----------



## honeymeadows (Nov 20, 2012)

Adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Shellshocker& good job Juliette!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

adorable!!!!! Congratulations x 2


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations! Glad all went well for everyone. They are so sweet!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! They look very healthy and content, and of course very cute.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Soooo cute! Congrats on your new babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats! They are just adorable.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats much!!
They are so precious, I love their little sweaters! ^-^


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are cute as can be! Congrats!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hee hee, went with purple did ya? Lol. Very snazzy! Congrats! I love the one with gray patches.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG they are precious! And what little Princesses they are in those purple sweaters! I wish Boer babies were smaller, i would LOVE to buy some of those socks to use as sweaters!


----------

